# impacts



## keithbuilders (Mar 7, 2014)

alright my craftsman impact die and i was wondering what would be my best choice


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Tools are like underwear. Buy what feels good. Stick to the higher end brands/models and you should be fine. Bosch, Makita, Milwaukee, DeWalt, Metabo.


----------



## keithbuilders (Mar 7, 2014)

i was lookin at the bosh but wasnt sure the craftsman was cheaper so i went with it and it last 3 years of hard use but id like to move up to a bigger brand


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

keithbuilders said:


> i was lookin at the bosh but wasnt sure the craftsman was cheaper so i went with it and it last 3 years of hard use but id like to move up to a bigger brand


If you had Bosch before, going the Craftsman route is a step down, IMHO. I'm a fan of Milwaukee, but also like the feel of the Makita. You may also want to look at the rest of the tool lineup and see if there is something you might want to add in the future. 

There are a bunch of treads on this forum regarding the cordless tools. If you do a search, you will find hundreds of pages of opinions and commentary on the subject. I've come to the conclusion that they all make good tools these days (provided you stick with a professional brand, i.e. Bosch, DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita, Panasonic, Metabo, etc.), and every manufacturer will sometimes build a lemon. 

I stay away from Ryobi, Porter Cable, Craftsman and Hitachi. The latter makes some good tools (or at least used to), but cordless just isn't their strong suit.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Rustbucket said:


> If you had Bosch before, going the Craftsman route is a step down, IMHO. I'm a fan of Milwaukee, but also like the feel of the Makita. You may also want to look at the rest of the tool lineup and see if there is something you might want to add in the future.
> 
> There are a bunch of treads on this forum regarding the cordless tools. If you do a search, you will find hundreds of pages of opinions and commentary on the subject. I've come to the conclusion that they all make good tools these days (provided you stick with a professional brand, i.e. Bosch, DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita, Panasonic, Metabo, etc.), and every manufacturer will sometimes build a lemon.
> 
> I stay away from Ryobi, Porter Cable, Craftsman and Hitachi. The latter makes some good tools (or at least used to), but cordless just isn't their strong suit.


Makitas batteries suck balls. I just bought a brushless dewalt impact and drill because I was so pissed about makitas batteries going to hell on me. I would love the green to match my other stuff but I really want an impact and their impact is their worst tool.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Makita only sucks if you don't take care of them. I have 8 batteries and have never had one fail. One is kind of starting to go, but it was dropped 20' off a roof and broke the casing, but it still works


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Never had a problem with Ryobi. I did compare my Ryobi to my helpers Makita. It did perform better, but, the difference did not match the price. Not selling the Ryobi product line. Just saying for the most part, they perform just fine.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've had 16 makita batteries go bad because of stupid employees. I've only had 1 go bad on me. Don't ever drain the battery completely and they'll last a lot longer. When your drill starts to slow down stop and change batteries right away. Don't store them drained, store them with a charge on them.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> I've had 16 makita batteries go bad because of stupid employees. I've only had 1 go bad on me. Don't ever drain the battery completely and they'll last a lot longer. When your drill starts to slow down stop and change batteries right away. Don't store them drained, store them with a charge on them.


I'm the only one who uses mine and lost two batteries in the past 6 months, both at crucial times. I still have a couple batteries that work but wont be my good drill anymore. Plus who doesn't like an excuse to buy something new?

I've had them for three years... I beat the chit out of everything and it was time to see if something would hold up to the abuse, last dewalt sucked but I've been hearing good things lately.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought a ridged. They have a lifetime warrenty


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Deckhead said:


> I'm the only one who uses mine and lost two batteries in the past 6 months, both at crucial times. I still have a couple batteries that work but wont be my good drill anymore. Plus who doesn't like an excuse to buy something new?
> 
> I've had them for three years... I beat the chit out of everything and it was time to see if something would hold up to the abuse, last dewalt sucked but I've been hearing good things lately.


I get that, I'm thinking of picking up the dewalt 20v as I've been really impressed with the 20v multi tool.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bosch


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Yellow and black attack!! That's my motto. Love my 20v impact . Don't get at home cheapo . There tools like there material is inferior . Northern tool is where I shop


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

The real dewalt drills have metal gears and components ..the home cheapo ones have plastic ... Not the same tool .. Best place is dewalt store but if you don't have one close grainger or northern tool


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Smithanator said:


> The real dewalt drills have metal gears and components ..the home cheapo ones have plastic ... Not the same tool .. Best place is dewalt store but if you don't have one close grainger or northern tool


Urban legend. If the model number is the same, it's the same tool. Can you imagine how hard it would be to keep track of when ordering parts? If you go the the DeWalt website to order parts, they never ask where you bought it. Just the model number. I have heard this myth so many times, but not a single person has been able to offer documented proof. Now HD doesn't sell all models, so you need to make sure you are getting the one you want.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Rustbucket said:


> Urban legend. If the model number is the same, it's the same tool. Can you imagine how hard it would be to keep track of when ordering parts? If you go the the DeWalt website to order parts, they never ask where you bought it. Just the model number. I have heard this myth so many times, but not a single person has been able to offer documented proof. Now HD doesn't sell all models, so you need to make sure you are getting the one you want.


Quoting this so that hopefully it'll get read again.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> I get that, I'm thinking of picking up the dewalt 20v as I've been really impressed with the 20v multi tool.


I have to say so far, I'm impressed. I haven't done a bunch with it yet but its really comfortable, has ample power, super bright lights, and is well... New.:thumbsup:

The drill is okay, when you put a bit in and tighten it, the bit wants to not center. Nothing big and might be because I'm not used to it, also second speed seems a bit fast.

For the record, bought it at Lowe's. Convenience factor.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Rustbucket said:


> Urban legend. If the model number is the same, it's the same tool. Can you imagine how hard it would be to keep track of when ordering parts? If you go the the DeWalt website to order parts, they never ask where you bought it. Just the model number. I have heard this myth so many times, but not a single person has been able to offer documented proof. Now HD doesn't sell all models, so you need to make sure you are getting the one you want.


Third times a charm?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

All my impacts are dewalt brand . Bought from lowes and Home Depot . Never had a problem with 20v or 12v .


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes agreed but Home Depot does not sell the contractor grade model for drills especially .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Smithanator said:


> Yes agreed but Home Depot does not sell the contractor grade model for drills especially .


 Doesn't matter they don't make stuff to last . Tools have shelf life's . That's why we have tool budget's in business for replacement cost over time .


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

At least around me ...my impact 20 v drill kit with 20v drill is solid (more metal on casing ) the model that Home Depot carries looked like a plastic toy .. That's no urban mythe


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

skillman said:


> Doesn't matter they don't make stuff to last . Tools have shelf life's . That's why we have tool budget's in business for replacement cost over time .


I couldn't disagree with you more on this .. If you are a contractor that uses your tools day in and day out you need a tool that will hold up .. Home Depot does sell those better models cuz they sell to h/0 that use there tools once a year but want to think they got ( the tools pros use ).. But of course the man makes the tool skillful and not vise versa. I have had three saws bought from home cheapo crap out in 1-1/2 bushings .. Have had saw I bought a dewalt store 5 yrs .. No issues .. Yes better model at a better store


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I like my Makita Brushless, it's a sweet tool.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Makita is a close second for me but I don't like the less durable deck or the center guide on it for cuts.. Dewalt started making a model with center guide with brakes .. Don't like them


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been considering the 20v brushless myself. I have Makita now but have noticed a big difference in power between my Makita and my buddy's 18v dewalt.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Smithanator said:


> At least around me ...my impact 20 v drill kit with 20v drill is solid (more metal on casing ) the model that Home Depot carries looked like a plastic toy .. That's no urban mythe


Then they are not the same model number... 
they have multiple drills and impacts with different model numbers. If you buy the same model number from HD and the same model number from white cap they will be the same drill/impact.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I have had 2 Makitas and 2 DeWalts. 1st Makita just stopped working. I had used it hard for years and didn't bother trying to repair it. 2nd Makita is 2 years old. I like it. It is small, light, I like the lights, and the handle is very comfortable. Of 2 batteries, 1 is dead. It won't take a charge. 
18v DeWalt is still going strong. Probably 10 years. New batteries of course. 
20v DeWalt is great. Lightweight, comfortable handle, again the LED lights are great, the batteries have charge indicators on the back which is really handy, and has plenty of power. Was new last Father's Day. I use it at least 3 days a week. 

If I were going to buy new, I would get a brushless one. They seem even smaller, still have lights (of course most do these days) and this is probably the way things are going to go from now on. DeWalt or Makita would be my choice.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Aug 3, 2013)

I find it hard to believe that any tool with the same model No# would have different internal parts depending on the the resaler. Even my wife is chuckling at this one. :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

D.E.P.S. said:


> I find it hard to believe that any tool with the same model No# would have different internal parts depending on the the resaler. Even my wife is chuckling at this one. :laughing:


That's the thing, they don't have different internals. They are likely comparing 2 different model number tools, they think that all "dewalt 20v" are the same.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Once again to clarify what I said .. Yes same model numbers are the same internal parts ... Was simply stating that Home Depot tends not to carry better model ... Never said anything different


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Love, Love, Love my Dewalt 20v Brushless impact. I have 3 18v impacts, picked up the brushless impact in preperation for the 20v framing nailer and OMT, so I thought why not by the impact and start stocking up on batteries. Well I just picked up a 2nd impact this week due to an amazing sale at Bomgaars, 2 batts/brushless impact/brushless drill for $219 with a $50 trade in for an ancient B&D corded drill. No granted this impact is not the 3 speed as my first and it came with the 2.0a batteries instead of the 4.0a that I already have 8 of, but the lighter batteries are real nice when you hang it on you're belt all day. 

Brushless is the way too go, built a large deck, drove screws all day and never changed the battery once, was extremely impressed! I am Dewalt on 90% of my tools when possible, I have regional sales manager number in my phone, they give me deals and I have had very few problems, way to go Dewalt!


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

brhokel606 said:


> Love, Love, Love my Dewalt 20v Brushless impact. I have 3 18v impacts, picked up the brushless impact in preperation for the 20v framing nailer and OMT, so I thought why not by the impact and start stocking up on batteries. Well I just picked up a 2nd impact this week due to an amazing sale at Bomgaars, 2 batts/brushless impact/brushless drill for $219 with a $50 trade in for an ancient B&D corded drill. No granted this impact is not the 3 speed as my first and it came with the 2.0a batteries instead of the 4.0a that I already have 8 of, but the lighter batteries are real nice when you hang it on you're belt all day.
> 
> Brushless is the way too go, built a large deck, drove screws all day and never changed the battery once, was extremely impressed! I am Dewalt on 90% of my tools when possible, I have regional sales manager number in my phone, they give me deals and I have had very few problems, way to go Dewalt!


I am with you most my tools are dewalt except nail gun .. Dewalts nail guns are garbage .. I love my paslode guns


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

95% of dewalt is junk


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> 95% of dewalt is junk


Some of their stuff certainly is. For instance I'm still not convinced that the quality of the hand tools went down when Stanley slammed a dewalt logo on them. 

However I've had really good luck with my dewalt power tools. Just buy then from a reputable tool dealer and you'll be fine. I know to some they don't hold a candle to festool or Hilti but they aren't intended to be in that level. 

Their tools are great as long as you don't expect more from them than the price point they're sold at...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

jlsconstruction said:


> 95% of dewalt is junk


I think their 18v line of tools certainly fits that bill. It seems the 20v line is out to change that. I'm very intrigued by them and would like to pick up a set to try out.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

Makita also makes a lot of junk one one tool maker makes the best of every thing


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> 95% of dewalt is junk


Wow .. Maybe I am out for that Syracuse get together with that comment .. Lol .. Just kidding .. But no way there contractor grade models def don't suck .. I have had my radial arm chop saw for 10 yrs ..0 problems with it ..and it's better than new chopsaws. I have a dewalt skill saw 5 yrs .. No problems .. My 20 v impact and drill are great durable ..tons of torc power .. None of you Makita skill saw Guys can say after you knocked saw off table the deck didn't bend ... Personally I think if most your tools match it look more professional then a hodge podge mix ... I know a lot will disagree but that's my opinion


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Smithanator said:


> Wow .. Maybe I am out for that Syracuse get together with that comment .. Lol .. Just kidding .. But no way there contractor grade models def don't suck .. I have had my radial arm chop saw for 10 yrs ..0 problems with it ..and it's better than new chopsaws. I have a dewalt skill saw 5 yrs .. No problems .. My 20 v impact and drill are great durable ..tons of torc power .. None of you Makita skill saw Guys can say after you knocked saw off table the deck didn't bend ... Personally I think if most your tools match it look more professional then a hodge podge mix ... I know a lot will disagree but that's my opinion


In the 5% of good is miter saws, table saws, they make the best radio hands down. I've had every single brand. You can keep your circular saws, the blades on the wrong side, I use skil worm drives. Most homeowners don't know the difference from kobalt to festool. I buy what I (in my opinion) is the best tool, and I don't care what colors on it. 


I will add I have a makita circular saw for the pussies :laughing)


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I will add, that I haven't tried the 20v stuff yet, and I don't think I'm even interested after the 18v crap. I had an entire trailer full of dewalt and the only things left are some drywall guns, 2 miter saws and a table saw. And that was from when I started 6 years ago


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

frankn said:


> Panasonic
> 
> My 12 volt Panasonic runs circles around my 18 volt Makita


Panny is probably brushless and your Makita is probably brushed. Apples vs Apples here would be best. The Makita 3 speed brushless is beastly.


----------



## frankn (Jan 6, 2014)

Actually the Panasonic is about a 12 year old unit with MH batteries and the Makita is just 2 years old with LiOn batteries


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Rustbucket said:


> Urban legend. If the model number is the same, it's the same tool. Can you imagine how hard it would be to keep track of when ordering parts? If you go the the DeWalt website to order parts, they never ask where you bought it. Just the model number.  I have heard this myth so many times, but not a single person has been able to offer documented proof. Now HD doesn't sell all models, so you need to make sure you are getting the one you want.




The truth!


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

For the Dewalt haters, I'm in agreement. I used Dewalt for probably the first 10 years but got tired of having throw away tools because after a year or two they went bad and I'm not big into repairing something if it breaks early, I don't want a warranty, I don't want the tool if its a piece of $h!t.

That said, the 20v Dewalt impact and drill have been awesome the past two weeks. The battery charge is amazing. I also like their circular saw because its so light, but buy a new one about every year or so and always have 2 on hand.

Most stuff now is festool but only because I got tired of replacing stuff, no loyalty to anything unless it makes me money and doesn't have a headache attached.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> For the Dewalt haters, I'm in agreement. I used Dewalt for probably the first 10 years but got tired of having throw away tools because after a year or two they went bad and I'm not big into repairing something if it breaks early, I don't want a warranty, I don't want the tool if its a piece of $h!t. That said, the 20v Dewalt impact and drill have been awesome the past two weeks. The battery charge is amazing. I also like their circular saw because its so light, but buy a new one about every year or so and always have 2 on hand. Most stuff now is festool but only because I got tired of replacing stuff, no loyalty to anything unless it makes me money and doesn't have a headache attached.


I'm beginning to think all the tool manufacturers finally got it right with these latest generation of tools. Especially batteries. Well all of them except Makita.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

knucklehead said:


> I bought a ridged. They have a lifetime warrenty


Lifetime Service warranty.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Smithanator said:


> Once again to clarify what I said .. Yes same model numbers are the same internal parts ... Was simply stating that Home Depot tends not to carry better model ... Never said anything different


That is also not true.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

But my vote would be...you guessed it...BOSCH!!!


----------



## ddp (Mar 20, 2014)

I have the Milwaukee fuel. I was a little apprehensive because it was the first brushless impact made by Milwaukee but I've had it for over a year and it still works great and hasn't lost any power.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

My vote is Dewalt, have a brushless 20v and bought last year. Built a composite deck with it last spring, used the entire day driving screws with 4.0a battery and did not change the battery all day! Was very impressed. Just bought a second brushless impact along with brushless drill, couldn't be happier. I still have a bunch of 18v Dewalt but adding 20v to the group.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone ever put a volt meter on your 18 and 20 volt batteries? You just might be surprised!


----------

